# Paper milk cap circa 1910



## Tombstone Brick (May 26, 2016)

Old paper cap found a foot underground.


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 26, 2016)

Cool!  I hope you managed to preserve it, those are often quite rare.  I collect paper milk caps as well as bottles because a lot of local dairies didn't use their own bottles (and those that did are usually out of my price range) and I never imagined it being possible to find one underground, though it makes sense considering the newspapers I see dug.  I found a foil cap with my metal detector once, but unfortunately it was when I was on a trip down to the US so it wasn't a local one for me.


----------

